# Pics of Alyssa!!!!!!!!!



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

I finaly got a camera so I took pics of Alyssa!!!!!! My camera sux butt, but it takes pics. I havnt been able to get a pic of her face ((shes to fast)) but I do have pics of her body....:

Heres her climbing onto the computer desk...
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o268/apsychic/010.jpg

Here she is climbing on the key board...
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o268/apsychic/012.jpg

Shes so Pretty...
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o268/apsychic/015.jpg

Shes also a neat freak... well clean freak like most rats ((shes washing herself)).....
http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o268/apsychic/014.jpg

Im ganna take more pics and put them under my photo albums!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aawww !!! she is so so cute!!! love the pics  she looks like a sweety


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

Yea she is.... I LOVE HER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

Shes a cutie pie! I can't wait to see more later on.


----------



## Alyssa_Rat (Mar 19, 2007)

I got a great pic of Alyssa!!!!!!!! here you guys go!!:

Ive been trying to get a pic of her face.. and i finally got this one:
http://i162.photobucket.com/albums/t270/Alyssa_Rat/034.jpg

Ill be taking a bunch more later!!!!!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Cute!


----------

